# Finally Getting a round tuit



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2017)

Neighbor left me a bunch of his outdoor furniture his wife uses for plants and gnomes and whatnot in the garden and asked me to clean them up and get looking nice again after 20+ years of neglect when I could fit them in. Starting with the round table, substrate was good so removed the remainder of the old veneer, dug out some leftover red oak veneer from another project and off we go.

In the last picture you can see why we keep a box full of old block planes around, weights to keep it from curling while I get the glue on

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2017)

Trimmed the veneer, sanded the edges, got it ready to go and applied a couple coats of dark walnut stain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks brand new again!!!!! Nice job! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Looks brand new again!!!!! Nice job! Chuck



Since it's going to be outside again I'll let it dry a few days and give it several coats of Spar Urethane and off it'll go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks as good as new!


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks as good as new!



I dunno about that but a lot better than it has looked in years. I still need to do a little welding on the base for it to put the mounting tabs back on in two spots but I'll do that on Sunday when I'm welding up several other things.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## larry C (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice job!


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

Three coats spar urethane, the welding done, and delivered.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nicely refurbished!


----------



## Brink (Jul 11, 2017)

What's with the funky backwards blade plane?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

Brink said:


> What's with the funky backwards blade plane?



It's for left handed grains.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

Brink said:


> What's with the funky backwards blade plane?



Stanley 112 scraper plane. You can set the card angle depending on your material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 11, 2017)

Colin, I have seen a lot of stuff used for paper weights, but never seen anyone use a collection of block planes! BTW the table looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Colin, I have seen a lot of stuff used for paper weights, but never seen anyone use a collection of block planes! BTW the table looks great.



I've got 15 or 20 of them, I probably don't need five Stanley 9 1/2's but when I get them for a dollar or two I keep picking them up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

